# Mumbling



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've noticed with myself that I mumble quite a lot. When I say words it can be misinterpreted as something else. For example I say 'Free' it would be interepreted that I'm saying 'Three'. It could be because I have a deep voice. I read online, that mumbling it is lack of confidence or mumbling is a passive aggressive form of control. I do it at home, outside, etc.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

My husband is an ISFP 9w8 - 2w1 - 6w7, and he mumbles on occasion. He rambles more, and sometimes he slurs his words together or mumbles them. I have to ask him to repeat and enunciate frequently. I'm not sure if it means someone lacks confidence ... maybe just "speech lazy".


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)




----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

stiletto said:


> My husband is an ISFP 9w8 - 2w1 - 6w7, and he mumbles on occasion. He rambles more, and sometimes he slurs his words together or mumbles them. I have to ask him to repeat and enunciate frequently. I'm not sure if it means someone lacks confidence ... maybe just "speech lazy".


Oh ok maybe it's speech lazy. Yeah I'm better with physical stuff than talking. I'm a 9w8 too. How is like to be married to an ISFP? ENTJ and ISFP share same functions but in inverted order.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Speak from the chest and not from the throat. It makes a big difference.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I used to mumble when I was younger, and my mother mistook it for "a passive aggressive form of control" as well.

It was a bit passive aggressive, I suppose. I didn't want to talk to her or answer her questions, so I just sort of mumbled out my responses. And consciously I didn't realize that what I was doing was passive-aggression (because I was really young and didn't know what that was), but I just merely wanted her to stfu and stop talking to me.

Um but now I let her know to stfu so everything is good now 

lol no i'm totally kidding. But idk I just sort of stopped mumbling naturally. Maybe it was a self-confidence thing. I wasn't the #1 most confident person in the world when I was in elementary school/middle school/9-10th grade.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I've started mumbling in science class and this loud and invansive girl sitting next to me is always like "what did you say!?" Everyone in class hears it. 
Today I mumbled "they aren't supposed to be eating food in a chemistry class."
Then the girl is like "WHAT DID YOU SAY? What did you say? What did you say?"
So I'm just like "they aren't supposed to be be eating in this class." (Btw I have an expressionless face and I'm speaking like a serial killer from a horror movie)
She's like "Does that anger you...?"
Then I just say "No."
Of course everyone at the table starts laughing for no apparent reason.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tega1 said:


> Oh ok maybe it's speech lazy. Yeah I'm better with physical stuff than talking. I'm a 9w8 too. How is like to be married to an ISFP? ENTJ and ISFP share same functions but in inverted order.


Passionate. =) 

Anything specific you were thinking about?


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

This sounds like me. My family knows what I'm saying, but often if I talk the way I talk with my family, people don't understand me at first. I talk quietly, I do have a kinda deep voice. I do mumble and I often don't pronounce the consonants. It's just a lazy habit I've gotten into I think, perhaps because nobody really listens to me talking at home lol. I can speak clearly when I'm thinking about it, in front of other people, especially people who I don't know that well. Ever since I've had singing lessons, I have gotten better at it xD For me it was self-confidence at first, and now it's just a bad habit I've gotten into.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, I have the sammmeumm proobmmbbmmb....e....mmm.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Joker had the same problem.

How do you think he got that smile?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

stiletto said:


> Passionate. =)
> 
> Anything specific you were thinking about?


I can't really think of anything specific. Hmm are you very pushy lol? Haha Just kidding. I've read ENTJs can be demanding. How is the dynamic being a 8w9 and him a 9w8? 8s normally take charge and 9s don't want anything to bother the peace. Would you advise any ISFP guy to date an ENTJ female?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Tega1 said:


> I can't really think of anything specific. Hmm are you very pushy lol? Haha Just kidding. I've read ENTJs can be demanding. How is the dynamic being a 8w9 and him a 9w8? 8s normally take charge and 9s don't want anything to bother the peace. Would you advise any ISFP guy to date an ENTJ female?


I am very opinionated and stubborn, so yes, I suppose quite demanding. Being an 8w9, I tend to have a protective, mama-bear nature. His being a 9w8 makes him more like a peaceful puppy. As an ENTJ, I am rational, decisive and goal-oriented. It's beneficial for me to have an ISFP husband who can pick up on details that I miss, who can remind me that a certain way I say things could hurt others, and someone to help me become more laid back when I have become tense and stressed.

I am definitely a force to be reckoned with, but his "force" is equally as strong. I am dynamic and can sometimes be destructive, where he is still and calm. I like to say he's the mountain to my volcano.

To stay on topic, one thing I've encouraged my husband to do when he enunciates is to just ask him to repeat. He'l get tired of repeating so he'll say it clearly the fourth time through. In the end, when you're tired of repeating yourself, you'll make the corrections necessary.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a friend who is an ISFP who mumbles all the time. My ESTP ex would mumble all the time. My other ISTP friend mumbles to infinity and beyond
_CORRELATION? 
_
Anyways, I can't personally relate. But I do mumble when I stop knowing what I'm talking about.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a coworker whose cubicle is next to mine and he is constantly mumbling\talking to himself. Kind of annoying to be honest.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> I have a coworker whose cubicle is next to mine and he is constantly mumbling\talking to himself. Kind of annoying to be honest.


Haha I kind of talk to myself sometimes.


----------



## ThreadDeath (Oct 28, 2014)

A colleague once told me I did, so I guess I occasionally too mumble unconsciously. Chances are higher I do so in the mornings while still "bootstrapping" though, should someone talk to me and dare demand an answer as well :tongue:.


----------



## adamstone1 (Sep 17, 2014)

if you mumble when you reply,its either low confidence or passive/aggressive.but if its not a reply,then its probably low self confidence.its not because you are scared of judgement or evaluation ,for in that case you wouldn't mumble at all.it has to do with low self confidence.it depends on the scenario.maybe you should record all the scenario in which you mumble and then try to figure out why it was triggered in each individual case.That should help.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

adamstone1 said:


> if you mumble when you reply,its either low confidence or passive/aggressive.but if its not a reply,then its probably low self confidence.its not because you are scared of judgement or evaluation ,for in that case you wouldn't mumble at all.it has to do with low self confidence.it depends on the scenario.maybe you should record all the scenario in which you mumble and then try to figure out why it was triggered in each individual case.That should help.


What do you mean by reply? For example if someone is asking for my opinion? Yeah it does depend on the scenario. Sometimes I mumble on the phone or if speaking to a immediate family member sometimes.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Mngmfnfh


----------



## adamstone1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> What do you mean by reply? For example if someone is asking for my opinion? Yeah it does depend on the scenario. Sometimes I mumble on the phone or if speaking to a immediate family member sometimes.


yes .that's exactly what i meant.i know this may sound silly but define mumble? Do you still mumble on the phone or was it in the past?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

adamstone1 said:


> yes .that's exactly what i meant.i know this may sound silly but define mumble? Do you still mumble on the phone or was it in the past?


Mumble 

verb

1.
say something indistinctly and quietly, making it difficult for others to hear.

I would say I still mumble a little bit. I don't know if it is my phone or my voice. Sometimes the people who call me say that the phone sounds like it is cracking.


----------

